# Build vid: The Alien Clapton



## Alex (12/7/15)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## zadiac (9/8/15)

Sigh.......I'm having trouble to build the staggered fused clapton.........so it will be a while before I try this one out. New cordless drill is making things easier, but my hands are too shaky. Keep screwing up the claptons.

Sigh.... 

I need to design and build a jig to help me make the spaced claptons. The parallel wrap and then unwrap is not working for me. Also, kanthal is too expensive to waste, specially the thin ones like 32 en 34 gauge. 36 gauge impossible to get.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## moonunit (10/8/15)

@zadiac Complex Chaos has some of the higher gauge wire for R100/10m. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zadiac (10/8/15)

I get 60m plus shipping from Amazon.com for R250.
Kanthal in SA is insanely expensive.


----------

